# Microsoft Office 2007 32bit on a 64bit PC?



## Cepharos (Dec 26, 2007)

Just a quick question, will Microsoft Office 2007 32bit, still work on my Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit computer?


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Checkout the following link:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/suites/HA101668651033.aspx

Let me know if this answers your question.


----------



## Cepharos (Dec 26, 2007)

Yup, that answered my question, thanks


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Not a problem.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Feel free to mark as solved using the thread tools at the top.


----------

